# Wet Sanding help



## BennyS3 (Dec 28, 2016)

I’m gunna start practicing the art of wet sanding in next couple weeks (will obv get spare panels from used scrapyard before moving on to mine) but I’m just after some help....

Firstly is it okay to use my rupes or do I have get hold of a rotary machine for it? Would the Bigfoot be able to cut properly? 

Secondly Iv watched several videos online especially rupes training ones and I see that using 2000/3000 grit will possibly leave the texture but remove the actual scratch...can anyone share some light on this? 

I know I have to put a interface pad in between the backing plate and sanding paper because the Velcro will rip thru

Thanks for al the help


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Your ruppes machine will be ok to use,I wouldn't use a rotary to sand.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd start out with sanding by hand, the bigfoot has a lot of power, an might remove too much clearcoat too fast (and burn the edges)

A scrap panel is definitely the right place to start.
Have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I only ever sand by hand, when using a machine you can't feel if you have a piece of grit under the pad as you can doing it by hand, it takes longer but you get a better finish.


----------

